# Canon landscape lenses



## Sydkid (Sep 13, 2008)

What are you guys using and how have you liked/disliked them?  How long have you owned it?  If I were to buy just 1 lens for landscape, which one would you recommend to me?  Have you had success with teleconverters?


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 14, 2008)

Without a doubt: Canon 10-22mm EF wide angle, it gets everything.  I've had it for about a year or so.  Teleconverters I think only make a lens much more narrow in the scope of what is captured.


----------



## deanimator (Sep 22, 2008)

There is no "law" that says you need a wide angle to do landscapes.
It depends what you want to do.

One of the greatest landscape photographers of the last 100 years, Ansel Adams, regularly used a normal and telephoto lenses.


----------



## reg (Sep 23, 2008)

I was shooting a sunset the other day down at the pier and I actually went to 150mm (300mm 35equiv) to frame a restaurant with the sunset. Alas, this is an exception, but one to think of.


----------



## Overread (Sep 23, 2008)

Reg makes a good point - sometimes a telephoto is what you need for a certain sight. Also whilst the 10-20mm (canon or sigma make - both have the same quality of image) is a very good wideangle lens and possibly the best one for a crop sensor - it loses out a bit on a fullframe camera since one cannot use its whole focal range (since the sensor ends up bigger than the projected image onto it)


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 23, 2008)

Firstly, what camera are you using?

As mentioned, there is no 'best' lens for anything...it all depends what you like.

I use crop sensor cameras and my 10-22mm lens is by far my favorite for landscapes.


----------



## icassell (Sep 23, 2008)

well ...

I love my Sigma 10-20 and my Tamron 17-50 .... depends on the landscape.  I found my Sigma a bit too wide at the Grand Canyon because it was hard to maintain perspective, but MissMia's Grand Canyon shots with the 10-20 are gorgeous.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 24, 2008)

What is a landscape lens???

Just last week I shot landscapes at 17mm on full frame, but also at 300mm.

If you ask about wide angle lenses though, the 17-40 f/4 is a bargain, a very nice lens for the money. a bit soft off the centre at f/4, but for landscape photography there is always a tripod and so most of the time you will be at f/8 or f/22 anyway.

On a 1.6 crop, that 17-40 would be not wide enough for me though.


----------

